# IBM 10/100 EtherJet Cardbus Adapter

## easyTiger

I want  to install Gentoo Linux on a IBM Laptop T21 with this NIC: IBM 10/100 EtherJet Cardbus Adapter.

Is this NIC supported and how can I do this ?

thanks

easyTiger

----------

## klieber

 *easyTiger wrote:*   

> I want  to install Gentoo Linux on a IBM Laptop T21 with this NIC: IBM 10/100 EtherJet Cardbus Adapter.
> 
> Is this NIC supported and how can I do this ?

 

Yes, it appears to be supported:

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/appendix-b.html

And here's a description of how someone got theirs working:

http://ivs.cs.uni-magdeburg.de/~danilo/linux.shtml

Note that I found both of the above links by searching Google.com for "linux IBM 10/100 EtherJet Cardbus"

--kurt

----------

## Guest

thanks kurt,

i overlooked part 5  of the install doc.

cardmgr -f shows me that the card is Xircom compatible.

easyTiger

 *klieber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yes, it appears to be supported:
> 
> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/appendix-b.html
> ...

 

----------

